# P99 QA Trigger Not Resetting. (Update)



## Redhound80 (May 26, 2008)

Anyone have problems with their trigger not resetting? I started having problems today when I would fire a round and then the trigger would not reset. Charge the slide, fire one round then the trigger would not reset. The weapon's slide is recoiling properly to the rear. It is not an issue of light primer strikes, limp wristing or failures to feed.

I disassembled the P99 and the weapon is clean. No springs are broken or disconnected. Everything is mechaniclly where it should be, unless I am missing something. I removed the striker assembly for the first time and cleaned it, it was not that dirty. I have cycled the slide numerous times since reassembly. It did not reset twice in about two dozen cyclings of the slide.

Does anyone have suggestions, before I take it to a gunsmith?

Gordy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Redhound80 said:


> Anyone have problems with their trigger not resetting? I started having problems today when I would fire a round and then the trigger would not reset. Charge the slide, fire one round then the trigger would not reset. The weapon's slide is recoiling properly to the rear. It is not an issue of light primer strikes, limp wristing or failures to feed.
> 
> I disassembled the P99 and the weapon is clean. No springs are broken or disconnected. Everything is mechaniclly where it should be, unless I am missing something. I removed the striker assembly for the first time and cleaned it, it was not that dirty. I have cycled the slide numerous times since reassembly. It did not reset twice in about two dozen cyclings of the slide.
> 
> ...


Call WAlther USA/S&W - U will not find many gunsmiths familiar ith P99s anyway. S&W MIGHT pick up the shipping tab too


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

How many rounds have you shot through it? I would suggest heavily oiling it and shooting several hundred rounds through it and I bet it will clear up.


----------



## Redhound80 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks all.

What is happening is the trigger control bar is coming disconnected from the trigger control bar guide. The audible click I am hearing when I manually reset the trigger is the trigger control bar snapping back into place on the trigger control bar guide. 

The folks at Walther are sending a new trigger spring as a point to start. It may be the lack of tension on the trigger spring. I will let you know how it comes out.

Gordy


----------



## Redhound80 (May 26, 2008)

I received a trigger spring in the mail yesterday from Walther USA / S&W. It took only a few quick minutes to take out the old spring and put in the new spring.

I went to the range today to give it a test. I put 60 rounds through it as fast and accurate as I could. *No failures to reset.* Everything is working as it should be! :smt023:mrgreen::smt023

Let me say that the folks at Walther USA / S&W are great to work with. They went through the issue with me step by step. They even sent me the spring free of charge. It feels really nice to have been helped in such a friendly and competent manner.

Gordy


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Great to hear you got her fixed. Approx. 2000 rounds through mine and not one failure of any kind.


----------



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

Redhound80 said:


> I received a trigger spring in the mail yesterday from Walther USA / S&W. It took only a few quick minutes to take out the old spring and put in the new spring.
> 
> I went to the range today to give it a test. I put 60 rounds through it as fast and accurate as I could. *No failures to reset.* Everything is working as it should be! :smt023:mrgreen::smt023
> 
> ...


I agree Walther/S&W customer service is great!


----------

